# impossible de récupérer mes SHSH



## Calimerosx (3 Novembre 2014)

bonsoir c'est mon second post sur ce merveilleux forum que je visite souvent mais aurjourdui je viens avec un petit souci et jespère que j'aurais une solution à l'aide de votre claire voyance ^^ ... 

 mon problème c'est que j'ai un ipad 2 sous ios 7.1.2 .je souhaite sauvegarder mes SHSH avant de passer sous Ios 8.1 ... j'ai donc télécharger tinyumbrella (version mac ) et suivi un tuto ( décoché cydia dans l'onglet advanced ) résultat:

11/02/2014 23:43:27.891 Finished      saving SHSHs for [iPad]
11/02/2014 23:43:27.920 Caching      shsh files...
11/02/2014 23:43:27.955 Found [0] shsh files      to cache...
11/02/2014 23:43:27.988 Cached_ [0] shsh_ files 

Quand je coche cydia j'ai un fichier SHSH qui s'affiche mais pas celui de la version 7.1.2  résultat :

3962798542847-ipad2,2-6.1.2.shsh

comment je dois faire pour récupérer les SHSH de la version 7.1.2 ? est il trop tard pour les récupérer? mon ipad est jailbreaké (pour infos) 

Merci d'avance pour tout ceux qui donne une réponse favorable .. prière de ne pas répondre à coté comme font certain pour augmenté leurs quota


----------



## Calimerosx (3 Novembre 2014)

UP :rose:


----------



## cillab (3 Novembre 2014)

+1:rose:


----------



## Calimerosx (3 Novembre 2014)

des connaisseurs ici ?


----------



## Calimerosx (5 Novembre 2014)

y'a personne pour géré ce forum ou répondre au question ?


----------

